# Maple and Walnut



## edwardsx (Jul 17, 2009)

Small open segmented bowl.


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Way Cool Dennis!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Dennis that is a beauty. Really nice form. What kind of finish did you use on it?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done two of my favorites.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice Dennis. Did you make a jig to set each ring?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Excellent piece Dennis.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

just amazing what can be done with wood when in the right hands....


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

That's a beautiful colander! *OPG3*


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow way cool! I just love maple & walnut togeter


----------

